# Any one from the Fergus area?



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

That would be araz2114....he'll be along by and by.


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

was there yesterday picking up a few Simms shirts from troutfitters


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

PM sent. Fergus or bust.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

PM Sent


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Done and done.


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Blackstock isnt near fergus, I dont live there but Im down there quiet often


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the interest. Deal is done. Thanks to Araz2114!

Close Thread Please!!!!!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

icedemon said:


> Blackstock isnt near fergus, I dont live there but Im down there quiet often


Okay. Thanks for your input.:thumbs_do 

___________________

J...to close the thread go to _Thread Tools_ and you will find _Close Thread._


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

RNHB,

That option does not come up for me..........Does it for you?


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

More and more ***** eh Priester???!!!!!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

JDoupe said:


> RNHB,
> 
> That option does not come up for me..........Does it for you?


It will only come up if you started the thread. Hopefully a mod can close it for ya J.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> It will only come up if you started the thread. Hopefully a mod can close it for ya J.


It works in the classifieds section only not any other section to my knowledge.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

x-hunta said:


> It works in the classifieds section only not any other section to my knowledge.


Yup. I just checked and that is indeed the case. You can only close classifieds. I was not aware of that. I learnt sumtin today. :thumbs_up


----------

